# Being sued for cyber bullying



## Zabora

Ok so ya know that rant I did about the 15 year old who is breeding her rats for the FFA? Well I'm being sued for cyber bullying her because I told her what she's doing is dangerous. All of our communications have been through email mind you. I didn't go posting on her facebook or anything... Oh I can't wait for my day in court...My last email to her was me saying you can't take a mutt to the akc just like you can't take a feeder rat to be shown at the AFRMA showings...I have since recieved 3 emails of her bombarding me with craigslist adds saying how these people here and here were also backyard breeders, how I'm a big bad bully how our local breeder Ravencharm Rattery approves of her breeding (yea don't doubt that to tell the truth) how she is hurt by my bullying her how she's an innocent 15 year old who can't understand what I want from her how she can't sleep at night for fear I will call her names (something I never have done) how she's scared her teachers or future employers will find out what I have done to her...right and I'm the bully for speaking out against her cruel treatment of these animals. I'm glad I kept all the emails. I'm sure the judge will see it my way and how she's the one harrasing me. This is gonna be great. You don't mess with someone off their meds man...


----------



## gotchea

Woah I wasn't expecting that...


----------



## Zabora

I'm not worried because I never defamed her, called her names or broke her down in any way except by saying what she's doing is dangerous.


----------



## Hedgian

People on the internet now a days are just extremely unreasonable. Sueing for looking out for the safety of animals... She needs to understand a) she is wayyy too young to start a breeding "business" considering she has to still deal with the normal life of a 15 year old and at least where I am there are very limited job options for a 15 year old. (Speak from experience considering I am 15 too) so she won't have money to care for the rats on her own and if I were the parents I would be ticked about spending all my money on my daughter's irresponsible "business". If she's so scared of having future employers find this then she shouldn't of backyard bred in the first place. Being cyber bullied (which she isn't being cyber bullied) doesn't effect if an employer will hire you or not. But backyard breeding will.


----------



## ksaxton

Just...wow... Cant wait to hear how this goes


----------



## Voltage

Wow... This is unbelievable.
You'd be surprised how far some people can get by whining about things though. Me, my mom, her best friend and her son were in a car wreck that totaled the grand caravan we were driving. We were at a dead stop when a red truck rammed us from behind. The car in front of us saw the truck coming and started driving before he hit us. She drove up on the curb/sidewalk and hobbled out of her car acting like she was dying even though she was really not part of the accident. She made off with between $20,000-40,000 while we got about like $5,000 between the four of us because we didn't play it up. Chick was a royal ***** too. 
Didn't even get a scratch on her bumper.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zabora

Well court is set for next week I guess they take cyber bullying pretty seriously. I'm going to be meeting with a lawyer later today.


----------



## Voltage

I can not believe you are actually going to have to go to Court over this...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zabora

Haha its Murica anything for a cheap buck...


----------



## Voltage

I don't get how a 15 year old is able to sue you. I have a bad feeling her parents are the only the best buy everything for my children type. They might hire a ridiculously good lawyer. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zabora

Its her parents however having a good lawyer doesn't change the law no matter what OJ says...cyber bullying is vary spicific in nature. To have done so there needs to be evidence and the only thing that was said is kept in my emails. Besides, I make good money and can afford a decent lawyer myself...


----------



## EmilyGPK

Well, I hope you have cut off all commubications at this point?


----------



## Zabora

Lol about 3 emails ago when I told her I contacted the FFA. I also spoke to the sherrif with my concerns as well as the spca through email. She keeps emailing me though so I just put it on mute. I love watching people dig their own graves.


----------



## bloomington bob

Good luck re your talk with the lawyer!


----------



## Voltage

If you really wanted to you could probably counter sue after this. Not saying it's a moral thing to do but they deserve it

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## beaner

unfortunately , as someone has already said, this is how people view America. If you don`t like it- sue. It is true that it is a stereotype, but it keeps being reinforced. I`m sorry that you are going through this, hopefully some life lessons will be learned. Now I`m going to go back to my igloo and eat maple syrup and bacon, I wish you luck.


----------



## gotchea

This is honestly one of the reasons I don't get involved in what people do. I don't want to deal with people waiting to sue or people trying to fight me or whatever else happens. I'm one of the many people who are numb to what goes on around me, because I'm too afraid of bad things that happen when I try and do the "good" thing. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Zabora

Now that is the problem with America. Noone stands up and says "hey that's wrong!" People need to stand up and be seen. I won't counter sue for slander but they will pay my lawyers fees, my lost wages, and my court fees.


----------



## gotchea

Zabora said:


> Now that is the problem with America. Noone stands up and says "hey that's wrong!" People need to stand up and be seen. I won't counter sue for slander but they will pay my lawyers fees, my lost wages, and my court fees.


 haha I know. That's what I'm saying I'm part of the problem. For the most part. Something's I help with, but a lot I just avoid. Mainly because I always have my family's little kids with me and I've had someone get violent with me infront of her and it traumatized her.


----------



## Zabora

No youre not the problem. You are the result of the problem. Too many people are afraid to help because they get hurt in the process like physically, emotionally or financially. Maybe I think I'm better than I am. Maybe my Leo-ness just won't let me back down. Maybe I'm judt not afraid to fight for what I believe in. Maybe its a combo of all three. But I won't be the victim ever again. I've done that and I did not like it.


----------



## gotchea

I think what you did was great!


----------



## Lesti

I hope it goes well. That girl seems spoiled if her parents would, a) let her start a breeding business at that age with little to no knowledge of rats in the first place and, b) SUE someone and hire a LAWYER over something like this, where she was not even cyber bullied. You did the right thing in alerting her chapter leader. Keep us updated!


----------



## Zabora

Well my summons says the state but I wasn't arrested and put in jail it was just me being read my rights and let go. So I guess it really isn't being sued but prosecuted for it. Like I said I ain't worried bout it.


----------



## Rat Daddy

A few hundred years ago, little old ladies were burned as witches for having pet rats. If a domestic cat could be assumed to be a familiar, imagine what happened to the little old lady with a shoulder rat...

Cyber bullying is just the latest witch hunt... Yes there are some really screwed up people out there messing with other people's minds on line, but we all have to be careful that the witch hunters don't come after us for lack of finding someone else....

Remember there were thousands of people put to death in the inquisition, I have to doubt that any were really witches... 

I'm a little older than some of you guys, and I've seen multiple witch hunts in my time... Every few years there's a new one... For the most part it isn't a matter of your intentions or your actions, it's a matter of perception...

Take this very seriously! This is no joke! I've seen good folks get caught up in deep trouble for doing nothing wrong. It's someone's job and mission to burn witches and if he doesn't find any he will be out of work. 

My shoulder rats attract kids and every so often I have to do a meet and greet with the local cops about it. So far, it's all been very polite and cordial, I understand they want to protect children which is fine by me, but I always have to be very careful that I don't attract the wrong kind of attention. If I don't see other adults around and I'm not in a very public place, I don't do meet and greets with kids. In other words, "NO! you can't follow us and our rats back to our car or on a walk through the woods, unless your parents come along too..." I don't even let my daughter bring her friends over when my wife isn't home unless I really know their parents well. 

When I was a kid I often went to the neighbor's houses and friends' houses, it was no big deal. Now I just wouldn't take any chances, not because of what might happen, but how someone might perceive the situation and how much grief even the slightest miscommunication or misunderstanding can bring you.

Best luck.


----------



## bloomington bob

I've been around long enough to see a number of witch hunts as well - and Zabora - you may not be worried about it, but you need to take this superseriously - and not let anything happen to you when you have done nothing wrong.


----------



## kksrats

I've been steering clear of all of this, but I thought I might add that you should probably stop talking about any of it to anyone, especially here.


----------



## Pandorascaisse

I was going to say. If they get a hold of this post, you could all technically be reeled into the "cyberbullying" case - depending on what you said and how you worded it and how the judge feels about this. 

I assume, for Zabora's safety in this case and everyone else's, that a mod or something should probably shut this.


----------



## Zabora

Ok and thanks for the vote of confadance. By the waay lawyer says this is going to be the easiest money he has ever made


----------



## Zabora

Guess who got a call saying case dismissed? This gal! Well now I have to file in small claims court to recover my lawyers fees and loss of work.


----------



## EmilyGPK

I case can only be dismissed if a judge hears it. In this amount of time all that could happen is they thought better of doing anything. Meaning there are no recoverable costs.


----------



## Zabora

Sorry yea it was dropped. They arnt going to go through with it. But I can sue the offending party for false accusations and recover time from work and lawyers fees from them. Dang lawyer cost me so much money! lol


----------



## Hagguu

I am so glad they dropped the charges aha oh my lot, some people are just ridiculous. What are you gonna do? Sue back goddamn it! XD But yeh, glad it got sorted.


----------

